# Easy blues solo in the SADDEST of all keys



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Playing this in the saddest of all keys... people weep instantly... according to Nigel.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Marty: "It's beautiful... what do you call it?"

Nigel: "_Lick My Love Pump."_


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds great...subscribed !


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you kindly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

